# Hand Plane with No Name... Any Idea What It Is?



## rtutsky

I picked up this plane today at a flea market and am wondering who the maker was and if there is any history behind a plane like this. The only writing on the base is "MADE IN USA" (it's also stamped on the iron) and the lever cap is stamped "C115". Iron is 1-5/8" wide, base/body is 9-1/4" long with an adjustable frog. Feels like a "mini" Stanley #3. While I picked it up more as a novelty item, I plan on cleaning it, restoring it to user status. Any input to what I have here and any history behind it would be most appreciated.









The knob and tote are in good condition. Somewhat surprising to me is the screws mounting them are brass.









I feel it can be easily rehabed to working condition.


----------



## Loren

http://forum.woodenboat.com/archive/index.php/t-17244.html


----------



## ksSlim

Compare the lateral lever and the frog to Sargent, Hard to see but it might be close.


----------



## lateralus819

Either sargent or millers falls. If it has two "ears" on the lateral it's a sargent, one folded over its millers falls.


----------



## rtutsky

Alright then… l am assuming it's a Sargent, judging from the lateral adjuster with two "ears" showing in this shot.









Thank you all for your input. I will post my rehab efforts with this plane if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrRon

It's surprising that an obviously well made plane wouldn't have a brand name on it. It looks like other planes from Stanley. Could possibly be one that was sold by Montgomery Ward or Sears. The cap iron could have come from another plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I just wrote an article on Victor planes but haven't posted it yet, but if you look at this https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/ you'll see it looks like the later Stanleys.

Its possible you have a Victor made in 1952. They were a line made to be a little better then the Defiance but not as good as the Bailey. In 1952 they were painted black, then in 1953 they went grey and red.

Its believed the lever cap didn't have the name on it because it wouldn't fit with the current tooling.

Also if its a Victor #3 the lever cap will not have a spring.


----------



## donwilwol

That second photo certainly looks like a Defiance lateral. The first photo didn't.

http://www.timetestedtools.com/victor-by-stanley.html


----------



## rtutsky

Thanks Don for the link. Well, it does look to be a Defiance plane, judging from the lateral. The lever cap is also missing a spring, another tell tale. The lever cap is painted blue and is definitely original paint, so maybe it's prior to '52. Anyway, overall it's in pretty good shape and I am determined to make it work.


----------



## donwilwol

The '52 was for a Victor, and although they seemed to follow close, The cap on a victor wasn't painted I don't think. I'd lean toward the Defiance based on the second photo of the lateral.

Either brand were made halfway decent and can be good users.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Victor come through the shop awhile back









as it came in the mail









and after a bit of clean up









I did have a Defiance, but it was a LOT older version, the one with no frog.


----------



## SamWood1

I too have this plane with the same blue cap and identifier c115.
Did you ever get a positive identity for it?


----------



## Bearcontrare

One thing I love about vintage tools is that so many "name brand" companies also sold products to other companies, like Sears. Roebuck and Co, Montgomery Ward's, et cetera.
Sometimes the name of the secondary seller was molded in for them. Sometimes sticky labels were affixed.
This plane gives insications if being a Sargent.


----------



## bandit571

That be the infamous "Whale Tail" lateral from Stanley…..Stanley then crimped it down about 1962 to what you see on the type 20s…..


----------



## Teristools

I have the same plane. I think it's a defiance


----------



## SamWood1

Mine has a small decal for Montgomery Ward. Not sure what 
company manufactured it for them. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Bearcontrare

We do have to remember that big name too companies also sold to other retailers like Sears, Roebuck &Co and Montgomery Wards. In which case the tools were not marked by the Name Brand maker, but often with decals with the other retailer's name on them.


----------

